# think I can trick them into fertilizing some eggs



## Rgr_mo (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok so I got a real dumb question, but hey I'll ask it anyway. I just lost a female to the jaws of her tankmates. Think I can scoop out the rggs and put them in the tank and trick the other p's into fertilizing them?
Having said that I am going to go sit on my seat in the short bus now


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No since piranhas actually mate, males don't just randomly spray whatever eggs them come across. Maybe if you dressed yourself as a piranha and nuzzled up against one of the males, and spun around the egg site for several hours you could do it though...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> No since piranhas actually mate, males don't just randomly spray whatever eggs them come across. Maybe if you dressed yourself as a piranha and nuzzled up against one of the males, and spun around the egg site for several hours you could do it though...
> [snapback]965451[/snapback]​


I think you should try it! hey it might work


----------



## Rgr_mo (Aug 12, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > No since piranhas actually mate, males don't just randomly spray whatever eggs them come across. Maybe if you dressed yourself as a piranha and nuzzled up against one of the males, and spun around the egg site for several hours you could do it though...
> ...


haha...any idea where I can get a piranha costume


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sounds like it would work but in reality its more like serving a delicacy "P-Caviar".


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Sounds like it would work but in reality its more like serving a delicacy "P-Caviar".
> [snapback]965927[/snapback]​


:laugh:


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have done this with my school.. we had a salmon fish hatchery.
We went to the river, and caught male and a female fishes. We squeezed there stuff out into a bag, and mixed it up good. Almost all of them hatched.

I think if the eggs aren't fertilized quickly, they will probably die. Also... it might be hard to 'jack off' a male to get his juices (assuming you also know that its male)


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

P-Power said:


> I have done this with my school.. we had a salmon fish hatchery.
> We went to the river, and caught male and a female fishes. We squeezed there stuff out into a bag, and mixed it up good. Almost all of them hatched.
> 
> I think if the eggs aren't fertilized quickly, they will probably die. Also... it might be hard to 'jack off' a male to get his juices (assuming you also know that its male)
> [snapback]1002993[/snapback]​










wow cool


----------



## Motarded (Mar 3, 2005)

P-Power said:


> it might be hard to 'jack off' a male to get his juices
> [snapback]1002993[/snapback]​


LOL. this made me laugh so hard for some reason. jacking off a fish! LOL Thanks man


----------

